# Southern California



## Muffintop

Located in So.Cal. and really really new to the tshirt printing biz but I've been wanting to do it forever.

I was wondering if anyone knew of stores where I can check out some equipment for an affordable price. And places where I can learn more about the trade. Or get an apprenticeship even. I want to know as much possible before I actually spend my whole savings on the machines. Thanks.


----------



## ambitious

Here you go signsupply.com i believe there located in Van Nuys,Ca. Also most community colleges offer screen printing classes if that's what you want to start off doing..Goodluck


----------



## mystysue

Yups.. signsupply.com (which is actually called ordway).. Is a real good place to check out heat presses and such..
Up in ventura there is a place called coast graphic supply Dye Sublimation Ink, Supplies & Equipment Coast Graphic Supply
they have sublimation supplies and printers.. and im sure there are a few more..

btw.. where bouts in so cal are you.. Im in pasadena...


----------



## Muffintop

Thanks Susan, I'm going to try to check that place out. I'm in Chino Hills.


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE

im in orange county


----------



## JPD

If you want to check out screen-printing equipment, you should go check out Ranar in El Segundo. Cool folks, good equipment and they seem to care.

Eric


----------



## hulahand

Greetings Muffin Top,

I was wondering how your progress was coming along with your search for equipment and I was wondering if you have gone forth with setting up your own shop. I'm new to the industry and I am now starting off where you were when you posted this message. I live in Riverside and I was wondering if you would be able to point me in the right direction.

Cheers,


----------



## badalou

Muffintop said:


> Located in So.Cal. and really really new to the tshirt printing biz but I've been wanting to do it forever.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of stores where I can check out some equipment for an affordable price. And places where I can learn more about the trade. Or get an apprenticeship even. I want to know as much possible before I actually spend my whole savings on the machines. Thanks.


best place on earth. ISS SHOW in Long beach. Jan 23-25th. see you there. Big show.. lots of equipment. lots of demos. Lou


----------



## sunnydayz

I totally agree with Lou. Long beach Iss not only will give you a look at all the latest equipment, no matter what print method you are interested in, It will also have all the supplies needed such as shirts, inks and other consumables. But they also have a ton of siminars and classes that you can learn so much. You couldnt have picked a better time to ask this question, as ISS is the best show by far that comes to california  and you are not that far away in Riverside. Hope you decide to go


----------



## urklehaze

Since most of you are in cali, can someone tell me what licenses and fees im looking at. Also I would like to know where and how to get them?
And about this show.. is it open to anyone, and can I get some info on that too? I am also new to this but have my equipment and have made a few shirts for myself just trying it out. THANK YOU


----------

